# Euathlus sp Red "Chilean Flame" Bite?



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has ever been bitten by a Euathlus sp. Red (or know anyone that has)?

I'm wondering if a bite from one of these is painful.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tatarita said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever been bitten by a Euathlus sp. Red (or know anyone that has)?
> 
> I'm wondering if a bite from one of these is painful.


Check the bite reports forum here.

There's no way to predict that for any person a priori with 100% certainty.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 30, 2016)

There's two things to consider about pain & (in this case) _Theraphosidae_: the pain delivered by the _chelicerae _damage, and the pain due to their venom.

Think about 0.1 giants, like genus _Theraphosa_, _Lasiodora parahybana_, or _Pelinobius muticus... _the _chelicerae _alone would be very painful, i assume . Think now about those as tiny, 1 cm little slings... obviously less, if nothing, from that part.

Anyway, about the venom, i doubt that the one you mentioned could be able (and i'm talking referring to an adult specimen) to send someone to E.R or Hospital, even considering everything:

- a different height, age, weight, disease/s & health issues in general (hope not but those should be considerated).

So no, from my point of view, no. But they are and remain venomous, and every venomous "thing" require always caution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Check the bite reports forum here.
> 
> There's no way to predict that for any person a priori with 100% certainty.


I already checked and there's nothing about bite reports for this species.


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> There's two things to consider about pain & (in this case) _Theraphosidae_: the pain delivered by the _chelicerae _damage, and the pain due to their venom.
> 
> Think about 0.1 giants, like genus _Theraphosa_, _Lasiodora parahybana_, or _Pelinobius muticus... _the _chelicerae _alone would be very painful, i assume . Think now about those as tiny, 1 cm little slings... obviously less, if nothing, from that part.
> 
> ...


I assume the chelicerae are the fangs.  I was reading some bite reports and some people bitten by species such as B. Albopilosum didn't experience much pain from the bite.  I know my little slings can't hurt if they try to bite now because they're so tiny but I know they will grow up, so I'm wondering.


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

I tried searching for any bite reports on the internet (google) and found nothing, unlike fom other species, which did come up.

I was also wondering is there another species of T that if it were to bite you, it wouldn't hurt as much?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, here's my two cents. Euathlus are NW, so their bite will be next to nothing. in fact, Euathlus are god starters. And NO. just because a spider is small, does not mean they cannot hurt you. I have had P. metallica slings (.75 - .50 inch) run across my arms when I open the enclosure, and they can still deliver a very painful bite. Regardless, Euathlus are dwarf tarantulas, and have some of the weakest venom in the hobby. I'd be more worried of a bite from a G. rosea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 30, 2016)

Listen to me 

There aren't "docile" _Theraphosidae_, because there aren't docile spiders nor other venomous inverts (you name one) at all.

Reason (one of the reasons) why certain (in this case) T's are labeled under the "docile" label is the weak venom issue.

That's why genus _Chilobrachys _(just a mere example) folks aren't in the "docile/beginner" one league. Unlike genus _Grammostola_, or _Brachypelma_ (only another example, there's more).

But 'docile' and T's doesn't mix. And thank God for that.

Reason why there's not bite reports available, or it's very hard to find one, is because T's, and spiders, and other venomous inverts and etc + lol, aren't "out" for bite and harm people. They only defend their territory and life.
*Defence*, not *attack*.

IMO it's very hard to been bitten by a _Theraphosidae_... i have a good two decades of experience with those (started in '92) but, anyway, "poop" can always happens.

Your question is absolutely legit, i appreciate that. It's always good to know what "we" have at our homes, if not for us, for the people living with us and other animals.

But they are nothing to worry about based on what i know. Hence zero first hand (or finger ah ah) experience: because i never been bitten by a _Theraphosidae_, just like others here. But they aren't "Pokies" or African "Babs" or NW nasty like genus _Psalmopoeus_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay, here's my two cents. Euathlus are NW,


Ah but Psalmo's are NW Ts and their venom is stronger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tatarita said:


> I already checked and there's nothing about bite reports for this species.



Good for you, because many people are unaware of that subforum. This tarantula has not bee classified by scientists, hence its genus & species are unknown, it is however a locality. That isn't why you didn't find a bite report however.

The primary reason you haven't found one w/this locality is that it's extremely non-defensive generally speaking. It's the best beginner T out there. There's only 1 member on the board here that has one that gives a threat display regularly. Most don't even do that, this locality is quite "oblivious" to humans. Also, it isn't as popular nor offered for sale as much as other Ts. I read more threat displays from Avics more than this locality.

I wouldn't be overly concerned, but again, you may fall into that "nature's exception" should you be envenomated to be totally objective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Good for you, because many people are unaware of that subforum. This tarantula has not bee classified by scientists, hence its genus & species are unknown, it is however a locality. That isn't why you didn't find a bite report however.
> 
> The primary reason you haven't found one w/this locality is that it's extremely non-defensive generally speaking. It's the best beginner T out there. There's only 1 member on the board here that has one that gives a threat display regularly. Most don't even do that, this locality is quite "oblivious" to humans. Also, it isn't as popular nor offered for sale as much as other Ts. I read more threat displays from Avics more than this locality.
> 
> I wouldn't be overly concerned, but again, you may fall into that "nature's exception" should you be envenomated to be totally objective.


Speaking of that one member, what happened to her? it's like she fell of the grid.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Speaking of that one member, what happened to her? it's like she fell of the grid.



Not sure, she was pretty cool in my memory.


----------



## Starantula (Mar 30, 2016)

In all my searching I've never seen a bite report from this little darlings. So they're either ridiculously rare occurrence or everyone who's been bit is to embarrassed to say lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

Never say never they can always bite, but with this species i doubt that it would bite. 
 but no guarantee.
Venom not that bad, unless maybe you are allergic to bee sting perhaps that will infect you, if you got bitten. 
But i wouldn`t worry to much about it. Their fangs are not that big either if it should take a chunk of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

Upps what i ment was _chelicerae, not fangs _

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 30, 2016)

louise f said:


> Venom not that bad, unless maybe you are allergic to bee sting perhaps that will infect you, if you got bitten.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am a newbie in general and have only had these tarantulas a few weeks, but from my experience, a bite from this species is EXTREMELY unlikely. They seem to view us more as trees -- something to explore, but not fear. I'm sure I've handled my T's more than most would recommend, but even when they do not wish to be, they simply try to manuever out of my grasp.

My female is a bit skittish and she did a mild threat display at a paintbrush (I was trying to alert both my Euathlus reds that there was an eligible partner nearby). Even after that and being so startled by the male's touch that she leapt out of her enclosure, she made no threats toward me when I gently grabbed her and returned her to her enclosure after ushering the male out. If anything, being cupped under my hand seems to calm her.

I can't imagine this spcies biting unless hurt. I have learned to hold my Ts securely, (the male sometimes prefers to climb my arm to my shoulder) but I NEVER squeeze, pin, or in anyway risk causing them discomfort.

All that to say, this overly hands-on newbie T-keeper has never been bitten, nor do I fear to be from this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> I am a newbie in general and have only had these tarantulas a few weeks, but from my experience, a bite from this species is EXTREMELY unlikely. They seem to view us more as trees -- something to explore, but not fear. I'm sure I've handled my T's more than most would recommend, but even when they do not wish to be, they simply try to manuever out of my grasp.
> 
> My female is a bit skittish and she did a mild threat display at a paintbrush (I was trying to alert both my Euathlus reds that there was an eligible partner nearby). Even after that and being so startled by the male's touch that she leapt out of her enclosure, she made no threats toward me when I gently grabbed her and returned her to her enclosure after ushering the male out. If anything, being cupped under my hand seems to calm her.
> 
> ...


Good luck on breeding. I spoke with a member a few years ago who has bred these successfully, initially one of the few who was successful I gather, he said the females tend to be more aggressive then their demeanor lets on, and will typically try to make the male lunch. He said definitely keep a piece of cardboard in hand to separate the two. That last bit sounds standard practice to me, but I haven't bred. Regardless he felt it necessary to mention.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Good luck on breeding. I spoke with a member a few years ago who has bred these successfully, initially one of the few who was successful I gather, he said the females tend to be more aggressive then their demeanor lets on, and will typically try to make the male lunch. He said definitely keep a piece of cardboard in hand to separate the two. That last bit sounds standard practice to me, but I haven't bred. Regardless he felt it necessary to mention.


Thank you for the warning and I definitely keep one onhand! It is difficult for me to imagine my female taking out the male as she is a bit smaller but I'll take no chances. I wonder if this means she isn't fully mature and thus has no interest in mating yet? I'm considering getting a second female for my gorgeous MM to better my chances since I've no idea how long he has.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Thank you for the warning and I definitely keep one onhand! It is difficult for me to imagine my female taking out the male as she is a bit smaller but I'll take no chances. I wonder if this means she isn't fully mature and thus has no interest in mating yet? I'm considering getting a second female for my gorgeous MM to better my chances since I've no idea how long he has.


I'm not a breeder, but if you haven't asked. you may want to ask people about the size difference. Females are larger than males, but in captivity I don't know if people have done what you are attempting to do successfully. I'd post around if you haven't.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay, here's my two cents. Euathlus are NW, so their bite will be next to nothing. in fact, Euathlus are god starters. And NO. just because a spider is small, does not mean they cannot hurt you. I have had P. metallica slings (.75 - .50 inch) run across my arms when I open the enclosure, and they can still deliver a very painful bite. Regardless, Euathlus are dwarf tarantulas, and have some of the weakest venom in the hobby. I'd be more worried of a bite from a G. rosea.


Yeah, that's why I got them


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

louise f said:


> Never say never they can always bite, but with this species i doubt that it would bite.
> but no guarantee.
> Venom not that bad, unless maybe you are allergic to bee sting perhaps that will infect you, if you got bitten.
> But i wouldn`t worry to much about it. Their fangs are not that big either if it should take a chunk of you.


Yeah, that's what I wanted to know- thank you.  I know their venom is weak but I was also curious about the actual bite.  Thank you for clarifying this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 30, 2016)

Starantula said:


> In all my searching I've never seen a bite report from this little darlings. So they're either ridiculously rare occurrence or everyone who's been bit is to embarrassed to say lol.


i agree


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'm not a breeder, but if you haven't asked. you may want to ask people about the size difference. Females are larger than males, but in captivity I don't know if people have done what you are attempting to do successfully. I'd post around if you haven't.


Thank you for the advice! I will do so if she doesn't molt soon. For now, I'm going to give her some time to settle in and feed her a bit extra while I look into getting a second female -- 'cause my gorgeous guy deserves a harem!


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2016)

@Radium  was tagged by hers...I don't recall it being much in terms of a t bite, other than it was pretty unlikely as that's the only bite I can recall.   But there should be no reason to expect their venom to be anything but mild...and they're smaller, so the bite's gonna inflict far less mechanical damage, which in turn would generally mean less pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I will do so if she doesn't molt soon. For now, I'm going to give her some time to settle in and feed her a bit extra while I look into getting a second female -- 'cause my gorgeous guy deserves a harem!


What's her DLS?


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your feedback!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 31, 2016)

cold blood said:


> @Radium  was tagged by hers...


If i'm not wrong and my memory doesn't betray me, she wasn't tagged by that, but by an "Avic" (not sure which now) the very day she received her_ L.violaceopes _sling, during transfer.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 31, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-geroldi.278959/


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> I am a newbie in general and have only had these tarantulas a few weeks, but from my experience, a bite from this species is EXTREMELY unlikely.


You would think, but Brachypelma probably have bitten more people in captivity than all the OW's put together.  Reason being Brachypelma smithi has been in the hobby for 50 years, & been carelessly handled by many thousands of people.  OW's have only become popular in the US in the last 10 years, and until YouTube, people didn't feel compelled to handle them_ ("Watch me pick up this one!")._ 

While Euathlus are small and timid making bites unlikely, they haven't been in the hobby long, especially adults, and because of their size and personality, some people will do even stupider things with them.  Not the spider's fault, and neither was it for all the B smithi bites.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> You would think, but Brachypelma probably have bitten more people in captivity than all the OW's put together.  Reason being Brachypelma smithi has been in the hobby for 50 years, & been carelessly handled by many thousands of people.  OW's have only become popular in the US in the last 10 years, and until YouTube, people didn't feel compelled to handle them_ ("Watch me pick up this one!")._
> 
> While Euathlus are small and timid making bites unlikely, they haven't been in the hobby long, especially adults, and because of their size and personality, some people will do even stupider things with them.  Not the spider's fault, and neither was it for all the B smithi bites.


Oh I absolutely agree! They are acting on instinct and if ever I was bitten, I would certainly consider it my fault and not the tarantula's. That is one of the biggest mistakes/misconception people have when someone is injured by an animal in my opinion. My biggest fear, if ever I were to be bitten by a tarantula, is that my own instincts would kick in and I might jerk away and injure them, especially if my reaction were to result in them falling. But I try to be mindful, as well as not careless in my handling, and not take my tarantulas' usual behavior for granted.

For some reason that brings to mind the time I was playing a sort of tug-of-war/fetch with an energetic and surprisingly powerful little terrier. One time he went for my hand instead of the toy by mistake but he realized it INSTANTLY and I only barely felt the brush of teeth and my skin was not even grazed. Of course that is just an example of different behavior natural in a social animal, not wishing to injure a member of its pack; still, it amazed me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> What's her DLS?


She was sweet enough to pause midstride with the opposite L1 and L4 stretched out and she measured about 3". I'm guessing the "max size" of 3.5" " is a stretched out molt so she may well be full size after all. I tried to measure my male then, but he was less down with the idea, lol, but he seems to be about 3" relaxed too. Perhaps there is little to no size difference after all and that was just my impression as the female will draw her legs in and look as small as possible when anxious while he is both more boldly colored and relaxed with his legs stretched out.

Sorry, I am such a newb!!!  I keep telling myself that I should stop fretting and leave my tarantulas alone for a week. They are eating fine and probably just need to settle in before getting romantic.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If i'm not wrong and my memory doesn't betray me, she wasn't tagged by that, but by an "Avic" (not sure which now) the very day she received her_ L.violaceopes _sling, during transfer.


I recall it being a big joke that she had an "angry" sp.red....keep searching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 31, 2016)

I own a MM E sp Yellow. Very similar to Red but we don't know so take with grain of salt. He's much smaller in body size than my AF Red. Leg span is similar. You are sure of the genders of each.

Your AF is full size


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I own a MM E sp Yellow. Very similar to Red but we don't know so take with grain of salt. He's much smaller in body size than my AF Red. Leg span is similar. You are sure of the genders of each.
> 
> Your AF is full size


Yes, I am sure on the genders. The male has very prominent tibial hooks. Todd Gearheart (from whom I bought the pair) just informed me that in this species, the male does in fact commonly have the same legspan as the female or even longer. I probably just need to give my poor girl more time to settle in before she's ready for visitors and romance. 

Out of curiosity, is the _Euathlus sp. yellow_ also a dwarf species?


----------



## louise f (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the _Euathlus sp. yellow_ also a dwarf species?


yes it is


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> yes it is


Are we sure that the red and yellow are different species and not different color morphs? On that note, what is the view on crossing color morphs or even closely related species within the tarantula hobby? I know that it is absolutely frowned upon with dart frogs.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 31, 2016)

Morphs aren't a thing really in tarantulas, or inverts in general, damn near nonexistent. And crossbreeding different SPECIES is very frowned upon. And yes, different localities + different colours make them a different species, otherwise all Poecilotheria spp. would just be morphs, which, as I said are more or less nonexistent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amanda8008 (Mar 31, 2016)

"go check the bites forum"

I already did this is nothing there

haha I thought this was too funny for some reason.


----------



## louise f (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Are we sure that the red and yellow are different species and not different color morphs? On that note, what is the view on crossing color morphs or even closely related species within the tarantula hobby? I know that it is absolutely frowned upon with dart frogs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 31, 2016)

The video speaks for itself. And no if you are referring to cross breeding in the hobby, No absolutely no good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 31, 2016)

louise f said:


>


I was expecting a movie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I was expecting a movie


Ohhh so you were sitting ready with the popcorn i guess. hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ohhh so you were sitting ready with the popcorn i guess. hahaha


No i don't like too much those  Drinking a fine, chocolate based, Italian liquor, yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 31, 2016)

Haha sounds nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> Haha sounds nice








"What we needs another war!" muahahahahahah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Are we sure that the red and yellow are different species and not different color morphs? On that note, what is the view on crossing color morphs or even closely related species within the tarantula hobby? I know that it is absolutely frowned upon with dart frogs.


Science has not classified either. Could be same species, different, subspecies etc.



Toxoderidae said:


> Morphs aren't a thing really in tarantulas, or inverts in general, damn near nonexistent. And crossbreeding different SPECIES is very frowned upon. And yes, different localities + different colours make them a different species, otherwise all Poecilotheria spp. would just be morphs, which, as I said are more or less nonexistent.


There is one naturally occurring color T morph that was generated in captivity, but it was random, not selectively bred. H. incei "Gold".


----------



## viper69 (Mar 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Yes, I am sure on the genders. The male has very prominent tibial hooks. Todd Gearheart (from whom I bought the pair) just informed me that in this species, the male does in fact commonly have the same legspan as the female or even longer. I probably just need to give my poor girl more time to settle in before she's ready for visitors and romance.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the _Euathlus sp. yellow_ also a dwarf species?


I don't think I was clear. The MM Yellow I have has a smaller body, ie, its 2 body segments, than my AF Red. It's extremely obvious. It's legs however are as long or almost as long as my AFs. The morphology change is clearly seen on this MM as you have seen.


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> The video speaks for itself. And no if you are referring to cross breeding in the hobby, No absolutely no good.


Thank you so much for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I don't think I was clear. The MM Yellow I have has a smaller body, ie, its 2 body segments, than my AF Red. It's extremely obvious. It's legs however are as long or almost as long as my AFs. The morphology change is clearly seen on this MM as you have seen.


Well, according to that video, the yellow species is smaller than the red, so that makes sense. I wonder if the genders are about the same size within the species like the reds?


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> "What we needs another war!" muahahahahahah



Ohh i have seen that movie, i almost threw up when i saw that scene. YYYYYYiiiiiiikkkkeeeesssss

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No i don't like too much those  Drinking a fine, chocolate based, Italian liquor, yes


This must be you on a Friday night after drinking your Italien liquor

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 1, 2016)

louise f said:


> This must be you on a Friday night after drinking your Italien liquor


Eh eh... nope, i never was a fan of "He-Man"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 1, 2016)

Another infamous occurrence of a derailed thread by Chris!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 1, 2016)

This thread has really gone down hill as time went on. What was the original post about again?


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Another infamous occurrence of a derailed thread by Chris!



Hey actually it was me this time. dont blame it on Chris. <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Another infamous occurrence of a derailed thread by Chris!


I'm sorry, i'm Italian. That's my DNA ;-)

Good faith, always in good faith.

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 1, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hey actually it was me this time. dont blame it on Chris. <3


Nope, Lady Louise. But thank you.

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2016)

Sure thing friend. Anytime

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------

